# Our Visit With Weeee Little Hope



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I cried when first seeing her. She looked so tiny, and frail. I can't imagine what she looked like just a couple months ago.

She has been thriving under Bronwyne's care, and will thrive even further with Edie. I'm thrilled. Hope is a little pistol now.
While there, I witnessed her running around with the rest of Bronwyne's angels. Gosh, we had fun.

Here's a few pics of precious Hope. You can really see how tiny she is. 

*DEB GIVING HOPE KISSIES :wub: 

[attachment=57339:Hope1.jpg]

BRONWYNE TAKING HOPE TO FEED HER DINNER

[attachment=57340:Hope2.jpg]

NOW, NOW, HOPE, IT'S TIME TO EAT, NOT PLAY

[attachment=57341:Hope3.jpg]

GOOD GIRL!!!!

[attachment=57342:Hope4.jpg]

I'M GOING TO MISS MY AUNTY BRONWYNE, BUT AM LOOKING FORWARD TO MY NEW ADVENTURE WITH MA MA EDIE 

[attachment=57343:Hope5.jpg]





*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, great pictures, Deb!!! I think little Hope has stolen all of our hearts!!!! :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these wonderful pics!

God bless all of you who give your love to all these pups!!!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Ladies Awesome JOB!!! Hope looks GREAT!!! She is one LUCKY girl!!! She will thrive now with all the care and LOVE she has been given!!! :rochard:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Wonderful pictures! :wub:

How much better Hope looks--in the first picture, she looks like she has a full tummy! At last. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh, she is so adorable! What a lucky little girl :heart: :heart: she is to have such love now!!!! :heart:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What nice pictures, Hope looks great


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Deb, thanks for sharing the pics of Hope. She sure is a fighter! I cannot express how much I appreciate the work you all do for these little ones.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you know Deb little Hope has brought so many together. She's very special. I love seeing her pictures, she's going to gain more weight and have a good life. Thank the Lord


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What a special lil girl our Hope is. Love seeing the pictures of all of you.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, I'm so in love with little Hope!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Just look at her. :tender:

She brings happy tears to my eyes. :wub: I get all choked up thinking about all the 

ups and downs this miracle baby has been through. Her strong desire to live and be

with people who care for her is so inspirational and heartwarming. :heart: Thank you 

to Edie, Bron, and everyone else involved in helping Hope out. :heart: You guys are 

angels. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, I'm crying too. God bless little sweet Hope.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

(sniff)

:grouphug: 

Hope is beautiful!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww thanks so much for sharing, what great photos. Little Hope is just beautiful. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww Hope is such a sweerheart! :wub: :wub: Thanks for posting these Deb!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What sweet photos! Hope is looking better and better!

PS. Earth's Best babyfood in fruit flavors are great little treats we have learned! I'm nt sure if Hope's ready for something like that but I thought I would let you know we've had success with it.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She certainly is tiny. You all do such great work. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Hope is soooo cute!! :wub: 
Thanks for the pictures.


----------

